

Interview with Sander Koppelaar (Silk) - giorgiofontana
http://www.web-target.com/en/case-studies/495-silk-semantic-web

======
sparknlaunch12
Really interesting interview and product. Like how you can take various media
types and compile them all smartly on a web page.

